# My collection



## lipelgas (Oct 11, 2009)

Here is my list:

species:
parishii
exul
venustum
hirsutissimum
hirustissimum var esquirolei (esquirolei)
hangianum
villosum
kolopakingii
kolopakingii var topperi
fairrieanum
sukhakulii
wilhelminae
vietnamense
armeniacum
tigrinum
emersonii
concolor
spicerianum
rothschildianum
niveum
insigne (?)
sanderianum
malipoense
micranthum
druryi

and hybrids:
Fumi's Delight
Michael Koopowitz
Harold Koopowitz
Lynleigh Koopowitz
Wössner Vietnam Gol
Dollgoldi
Rosy Dawn
Magic Lantern
delenatii x gardinieri
Phips
King Arthur
Woluwense
Deperle
Norito Hasegawa
Iantha Stage
Jade Dragon
Snow Angel
Wössner Bellarmi
stonei x moquettianum

some are still in the wishlist....


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2009)

A lot of my favorites!! Any blooming pictures?


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 11, 2009)

I agree! What a collection!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, photos!


----------



## lipelgas (Oct 13, 2009)

some of them have been here, but I am very poor photopgrapher. I have asked my friends to take some pictures and I'll do my best to share them with you soon.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2009)

lipelgas said:


> some of them have been here, but I am very poor photopgrapher.



:rollhappy::rollhappy:!!!
You have no idea!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 13, 2009)

NYEric said:


> :rollhappy::rollhappy:!!!
> You have no idea!



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy: 

Great collection you have there!!! :clap:


----------



## lipelgas (Nov 1, 2009)

Jade Dragon (malipoense x fairrieanum).

Again, not the best photo, but at least colour is real.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 1, 2009)

Not a bad photo, a little small, but not bad. Thank for posting.


----------



## lipelgas (Nov 1, 2009)

well, sorry, but I don't know how to add bigger photos.  if somebody could advise me, I'll put gladly bigger photos.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 2, 2009)

lipelgas said:


> well, sorry, but I don't know how to add bigger photos.  if somebody could advise me, I'll put gladly bigger photos.



Here how I proceed:

I use the ImageShack download: 
=> browse my PC-file, select photo: *not too large *(for me: 30 x 24 cm format out of Paint Shop Pro), 
=> host it, 
=> ImageShack will produce several alternatives to connect the pict. to your post; I use the Hotlink for forums (1) script, with copy and paste into my post, 

Jean


----------



## Bolero (Nov 2, 2009)

NIce collection, you have some awesome plants that I also want!!!


----------



## lipelgas (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks, JeanLux, I will try with my next bloomers. malipoense, Stone Ground, King Arthur and Wössner Vietnam Gold should be the next ones. 
Thanks, Bolero!


----------



## lipelgas (Nov 11, 2009)

*Paphiopedilum Stone Ground*

This photo is taken the very first day after opening. After two days the dorsal sepal is much lighter. 




By lipelgas

Many thanks to JeanLux!!!


----------



## lipelgas (Nov 11, 2009)

*Paphiopedilum spicerianum*

Very reflexed dorsal sepal. I read a topic about awards to spicerianums, which may not be spicerianums and wonder who wants them to have flat dorsal sepal 




By lipelgas


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2009)

Definitely the species, thanx for posting.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 11, 2009)

very nice spicerianum!!! and interesting (stonei x glaucophyllum)? Jean


----------



## lipelgas (Nov 11, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> very nice spicerianum!!! and interesting (stonei x glaucophyllum)? Jean



thanks!!!

actually, I am a bit confused about the last one also. it was sold under name Stone Ground, but labelled both Stone Ground and stonei x moquettianum. I checked from rhs, that officially Stone Ground should be stonei x glaucophyllum, but again - moquettianum is referred both moquettianum and glaycophyllum var moquettianum. so, I am not very sure, if it is correctly named, mislabelled or not registered hybrid.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 11, 2009)

:clap: Interesting Stone Ground!
They just love to make it confusing, I'd leave the take as is!


----------



## etex (Nov 11, 2009)

Great list. Lovely flowers. Did your spicerianum take its time opening the bloom? Mine took almost 2 weeks and I was looking at it every which way to see more before it totally opened.


----------



## lipelgas (Nov 11, 2009)

etex said:


> Great list. Lovely flowers. Did your spicerianum take its time opening the bloom? Mine took almost 2 weeks and I was looking at it every which way to see more before it totally opened.



thanks! it took some time. I even tried to follow when the dorsal sepal reflexes (it should be flatter right after opening), but can't recall which day it was . it is like with boiling water - if you don't turn any attention, it takes less time


----------

